# [Solved] Kernel Oops && start X killt System

## lorschy

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem, ich denke es hat damit angefangen dass ich ein world update gemacht habe.

Nun bekomme ich aber seit dem, zuerst ab und an, nun staendig das hier beim Booten:

Kann dann auf Console normal mit dem System arbeiten, sobald ich X starte geht lokal dann nichts mehr.

Kann mir immer noch via SSH einloggen und arbeiten, aber das kanns ja nicht sein.

Wenn ich via remote-shell ein X starte bleibt es nach Loading Extension GLX stehen und ein Ctrl+C produziert schoene <3 Herzchen .... 

```

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost syslog-ng[3356]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.4.8'

Oct 28 15:14:34 ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

 kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 13 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 17 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: TCP: reno registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci 0000:04:01.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 3248K (ffff880037998000 - ffff880037cc4000)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: software IO TLB [mem 0xd96e3000-0xdd6e3000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800d96e3000-ffff8800dd6e2fff]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: type=2000 audit(1414509232.630:1): initialized

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Key type id_resolver registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Key type id_legacy registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: OCFS2 1.5.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: GFS2 installed

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: msgmni has been set to 31995

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: io scheduler noop registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: vesafb: mode is 2560x1440x32, linelength=10240, pages=0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf1000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 14400k, total 14400k

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 320x90

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: brd: module loaded

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: loop: module loaded

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: TCP: cubic registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Key type dns_resolver registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: registered taskstats version 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ALSA device list:

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: No soundcards found.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 808K (ffffffff81775000 - ffffffff8183f000)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi0 : ata_piix

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi1 : ata_piix

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0d0 ctl 0xf0c0 bmdma 0xf090 irq 19

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0b0 ctl 0xf0a0 bmdma 0xf098 irq 19

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: P0 -- P1 -- ]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: SCR access via SIDPR is available but doesn't work

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi2 : ata_piix

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi3 : ata_piix

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf070 ctl 0xf060 bmdma 0xf030 irq 19

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf050 ctl 0xf040 bmdma 0xf038 irq 19

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata4.00: ATA-8: ADATA SP900, 5.0.7b, max UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata4.00: 500118192 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3405.911 MHz

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.00: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.01: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.00: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.01: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.00: ATA-8: Corsair Force 3 SSD, 1.3.3, max UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.01: ATA-9: WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.01: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630, MS2OA5R0, max UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70, EX00, max UDMA/100

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Corsair Force 3  1.3. PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EFRX-68E 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ata2.01: configured for UDMA/100

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 MS2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70  EX00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ADATA SP900      5.0. PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 500118192 512-byte logical blocks: (256 GB/238 GiB)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 >

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: bus type USB registered

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io mem 0xf7217000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7216000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo xhci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: 14 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo xhci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usbhid: USB HID core driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: sse2x1   10823 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: sse2x2   13701 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: sse2x4   16020 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: avx2x1   21223 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: avx2x2   24523 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: avx2x4   28121 MB/s

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: using algorithm avx2x4 (28121 MB/s)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: async_tx: api initialized (async)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Switched to clocksource tsc

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: avx       : 30438.400 MB/sec

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: linear personality registered for level -1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: md: multipath personality registered for level -4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: fuse init (API version 7.22)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-13: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-13: New USB device found, idVendor=1a40, idProduct=0101

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-13: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-13: Product: USB 2.0 Hub [MTT]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 3-13:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hub 3-13:1.0: 4 ports detected

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-14: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-14: New USB device found, idVendor=1532, idProduct=0040

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-14: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-14: Product: Razer Naga 2014

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: usb 3-14: Manufacturer: Razer

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-14/3-14:1.0/input/input1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-14/input0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-14/3-14:1.1/input/input2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-14/input1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-14/3-14:1.2/input/input3

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-14/input2

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT2-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel[2533]: starting version 216

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input5

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f000-0x000000000000f01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: wmi: Mapper loaded

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: hda_intel: Disabling MSI

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e100 0000:04:01.0 eth0: addr 0xf7120000, irq 19, MAC addr 00:0e:0c:9f:e1:8a

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel[2562]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp4s1

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: IP: [<ffffffff81556549>] __down+0x3b/0x8e

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: PGD 4096ac067 PUD 4096b1067 PMD 0 

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Modules linked in: kvm snd_hda_codec_hdmi joydev nvidia(PO+) mxm_wmi drm agpgart microcode acpi_cpufreq freq_table e100 processor rtc_cmos thermal video fan thermal_sys pata_acpi snd_hda_codec_realtek wmi snd_hda_intel(+) snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_timer i2c_i801 i2c_core button pcspkr xts gf128mul aes_x86_64 cbc libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi tg3 libphy e1000 fuse jfs multipath linear raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod hid_sunplus hid_sony led_class hid_samsung hid_pl hid_petalynx hid_gyration sl811_hcd usbhid xhci_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_pci ehci_hcd usbcore usb_common aic94xx libsas lpfc crc_t10dif crct10dif_common qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: CPU: 0 PID: 2627 Comm: nvidia-smi Tainted: P           O 3.12.13-gentoo #4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Hardware name: ASUS All Series/Z87-A, BIOS 1602 10/29/2013

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: task: ffff880037a5b980 ti: ffff88040a84c000 task.ti: ffff88040a84c000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81556549>]  [<ffffffff81556549>] __down+0x3b/0x8e

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff88040a84db38  EFLAGS: 00010092

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffffffffa1344b58 RCX: ffffffffa1344b60

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RDX: ffff88040a84db38 RSI: ffffffffa111be1d RDI: ffffffffa1344b58

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RBP: ffff88040a84db78 R08: ffff8804096a8138 R09: ffff8804096a40f8

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: R10: ffff8804096a8138 R11: 00000000000145b0 R12: 7fffffffffffffff

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: R13: ffff880037a5b980 R14: 00000000000000ff R15: 0000000000000000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: FS:  00007f5e625bc700(0000) GS:ffff88041ec00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000040da84000 CR4: 00000000001407f0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Stack:

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ffffffffa1344b60 0000000000000000 ffff88041cb3a080 0000000000000202

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: 0000000000000002 ffffffffa1344b58 0000000000000296 ffff88040a300078

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ffff88040a84db98 ffffffff8105054e ffff8800379c37c0 ffff8800379c37c0

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Call Trace:

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8105054e>] down+0x28/0x38

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffffa0f51173>] nvidia_open+0x181/0x842 [nvidia]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff8142c956>] ? kobj_lookup+0xf6/0x12f

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffffa0f596fd>] nvidia_frontend_open+0x4b/0x89 [nvidia]

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810d2c2c>] chrdev_open+0x11b/0x143

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810d2b11>] ? cdev_put+0x22/0x22

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810cd7f2>] do_dentry_open.isra.16+0x177/0x220

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810cd8b8>] finish_open+0x1d/0x28

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810db504>] do_last+0x94a/0xb74

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810d81cc>] ? inode_permission+0x40/0x42

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810d8541>] ? link_path_walk+0x67/0x791

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810db97a>] path_openat+0x24c/0x591

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810e4b9b>] ? setattr_copy+0x9a/0xde

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810dbfe8>] do_filp_open+0x35/0x85

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810e58b8>] ? __alloc_fd+0x5b/0xe4

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810ce7e0>] do_sys_open+0x14a/0x1d9

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810ce88c>] SyS_open+0x1d/0x1f

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81558e22>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: Code: 49 bc ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 7f 65 4c 8b 2c 25 80 b8 00 00 53 48 89 fb 48 83 ec 28 48 8b 47 10 48 89 4d c0 48 89 57 10 48 89 45 c8 <48> 89 10 4c 89 6d d0 c6 45 d8 00 eb 05 4d 85 e4 7e 27 49 c7 45 

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff81556549>] __down+0x3b/0x8e

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: RSP <ffff88040a84db38>

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: CR2: 0000000000000000

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: ---[ end trace c3093d2ad9daa789 ]---

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: kvm: disabled by bios

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: kvm: disabled by bios

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS volume version 3.1.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS-fs warning (device sda2): load_system_files(): Unsupported volume flags 0x4000 encountered.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS-fs error (device sda2): load_system_files(): Volume has unsupported flags set.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS volume version 3.1.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT4-fs (sdc3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: EXT4-fs (sdc6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NTFS volume version 3.1.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: e100 0000:04:01.0 enp4s1: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 10

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost sshd[3385]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 12345.

Oct 28 15:14:34 localhost sshd[3385]: Server listening on :: port 12345.

Oct 28 15:15:43 localhost login[3408]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Oct 28 15:15:43 localhost dbus[3154]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost dbus[3154]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost polkitd[3484]: Started polkitd version 0.112

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost polkitd[3484]: Loading rules from directory /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost polkitd[3484]: Loading rules from directory /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost polkitd[3484]: Finished loading, compiling and executing 1 rules

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost dbus[3154]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost polkitd[3484]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 on the system bus

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost dbus[3154]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'

Oct 28 15:15:44 localhost login[3498]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty1'

Oct 28 15:19:10 localhost login[3409]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Oct 28 15:19:10 localhost login[10457]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty2'

Oct 28 15:19:20 localhost kernel: e100 0000:04:01.0 enp4s1: NIC Link is Down

Oct 28 15:19:22 localhost kernel: e100 0000:04:01.0 enp4s1: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

```

Kann mir jmd vielleicht das Problem erklaeren und einen Tipp zur Loesung geben ?Last edited by lorschy on Fri Oct 31, 2014 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das sieht ganz nach nvidia aus. Passt der Treiber noch zu der Karte ? 

nvidia gibt bekannt (auf der Internetseite) welche Treiber,  welche Karten unterstützen.

----------

## lorschy

Habe nvidia-drivers nochmal neu kompiliert, aber das Problem bleibt bestehen.

Ich habe auch testweise mal eine alte Nvidia-Karte eingebaut, weil ich ausschliessen wollte dass die Karte ne Macke hat, auch gleicher Fehler.

Von LiveCD booten funktioniert ohne Probleme ( gibts da eine moeglichkeit X zu starten , ist nich auf der LiveCD mit drauf , oder )

----------

## Jean-Paul

LiveCD's nutzen meist den freien Treiber nouveau und wenn es damit geht, liegt's mit Sicherheit am nvidia-Treiber.

Also nouveau in den Kernel einbauen, dann hast du mal ein System das (grafisch) bootet.

In die Xorg.0.log hast du schaon geschaut ?

----------

## lorschy

Was mich wundert ist, warum geht es von heute auf morgen nichtmehr ?

Das world-update hat zwar wohl auch  nvidia-drivers neu emerged, aber nichts hat den Kernel angefasst.

Oder liegt es daran dass durch das world-update der nvidia treiber neu gebaut wurde aber / und dadurch nichtmehr zum "alten" Kernel passt ?

Hier mal Xorg.0.log :

```
[   403.536] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[   403.537] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   403.537] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   403.538] Current Operating System: Linux lorschy 3.12.13-gentoo #4 SMP Thu May 8 14:14:16 CEST 2014 x86_64

[   403.538] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38 ro

[   403.539] Build Date: 04 May 2014  02:48:45PM

[   403.539]  

[   403.539] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   403.540]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   403.540] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   403.542] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 28 16:27:17 2014

[   403.582] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   403.582] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   403.616] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   403.616] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   403.616] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   403.616] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   403.616] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   403.616] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   403.616] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[   403.616] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   403.616] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   403.616] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   403.638] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   403.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   403.661] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   403.661]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   403.661]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   403.661] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   403.661]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   403.661] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   403.661]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   403.661]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   403.661] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[   403.661] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   403.661] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   403.661] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   403.661] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   403.661] (II) Loader magic: 0x807c60

[   403.661] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   403.661]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   403.661]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[   403.661]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[   403.661]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[   403.661] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1081:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   403.662] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   403.662] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   403.663] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   403.663] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   403.663] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   403.663] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   403.664] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   403.664] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   403.664] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   403.665] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   403.665] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   403.665] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   403.665] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   403.666] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   403.666] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   403.666] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   403.667] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   403.667] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   403.667] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   403.667] Initializing built-in extension Present

[   403.668] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[   403.668] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   403.668] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   403.669] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   403.669] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   403.669] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   403.669] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   403.670] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   403.670] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   403.670] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   403.670] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[   403.670] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   403.728] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   404.216] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   404.216]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   404.216]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   404.237] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  343.22  Thu Sep 11 15:55:13 PDT 2014

[   404.246] Loading extension GLX

[   404.246] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   404.246] (II) Module "record" already built-in

[   404.246] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   404.246] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[   404.246] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   404.246] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   404.332] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   404.332]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   404.332]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   404.349] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  343.22  Thu Sep 11 15:34:47 PDT 2014

[   404.349] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   404.350] (--) using VT number 7

[   404.442] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   404.442] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   404.442] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   404.451] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   404.451]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   404.451]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   404.451] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   404.451] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   404.452] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   404.459] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   404.459]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   404.459]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   404.459] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   404.459] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   404.459] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

```

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umständen wurde der NVidia-Treiber geupdated und deine GraKa ist aus dem Support rausgefallen. Musst mal schaun ob deine Karte vom aktuellen Treiber unterstützt wird.

----------

## lorschy

Ich habe ne GTX 780, die ist 100% nicht aus dem support rausgefallen.

Im Wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers steht auch dass der treiber alle karten unterstuetz.

 *Quote:*   

> The nvidia-drivers package contains the latest drivers from nVidia with support for all cards, with several versions available depending on how old your card is. It uses an eclass to detect what kind of card you're running so that it installs the proper version. 

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Passt dein /usr/src/linux Link auch zu deinem aktuellen Kernel?

Nicht, dass Du gerade ein altes Modul lädtst und versuchst mit neuen Funktionen darauf zuzugreifen?

----------

## lorschy

also das sollte passen, wobei ich grade auch versuche einen neuen kernel zum laufen zu bringen.

Allderings habe ich beim ernueten installieren von nvidia-drivers folgende Fehlermeldung gesehen:

```

ERROR: kernel configuration is invalid.;

include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing

Run make oldconfig && make prepare on kernel src to fix it.

```

Habe ich gemacht, hat nichts geholfen.

Ich habe davor einen neuen kernel gebaut, und diesen nach make && make modules install auch auf /boot kopiert ( mit neuem namen allerdings ).

die /etc/grub2.d/40_custom angepasst ( einen weiteren eintrag gemacht ) und dann noch grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ausgefuehrt.

Installieren muss ich ja nichtmehr neu, oder ?

Wie gesagt mein /usr/src/linux ist ein symlink auf die kernel version die mir auch zb. uname -a ausspuckt, das sollte passen.

Ich kann auch nicht rmmod nvidia ausfuehren, obwohl kein X oder Xdm laeuft ... 

Habe jetzt auch xtra mal ne aeltere nvidia-drivers version ausprobiert, gleiches bild... ich werde noch verrueckt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Sicher, dass der Kernel nicht schon längst deinstalliert wurde?

Ist der über ein Ebuild? Um welchen Kernel geht es denn?

----------

## lorschy

Es geht um   *Quote:*   

> Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo 

 

Ja, der Kernel kam ueber ein ebuild, habe auch noch andere kernels auf dem system, aber via eselect kernel den 3.12.13 gewaehlt.

Der ist auch symlinked auf /usr/src/linux .

Was ich allerdings sagen muss, der Kernel ist der einzige der das System booted, wenn ich neu kompilierte versuche bekomme ich immer 

eine fehlermeldung von grub2, wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann "No such partition" .

Ich glaube fast das der Kernel der mein system booted via genkernel installiert wurde, weiss es aber nichtmehr weils schon so lange her ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

gentoo-sources-3.12.13 scheint nicht mehr in Portage zu sein. Damit wurde die Version evtl deinstalliert, was zu den obigen Problemen passt.

Du hast im zweiten Teil allerdings auch schon eine Lösung angedeutet:

Baue dir erstmal einen neuen Kernel, der startet.

Danach können wir nochmal über X/Nvidia sprechen, da Nvdia einen funktionierenden Kernel und die dazu passenden Kernel-Sources voraussetzt.

----------

## lorschy

Hi,

also das problem ist nun geloest.

Habe einen neuen Kernel gebaut ( 3.16.5 ) und mit diesem konnte ich dann die nvidia-treiber neu emergen und hatte wieder ein X.

----------

